
Exercise to improve hunchback posture forward head carriage correction - bookofjoe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT_dFRnmdGs
======
scorpioxy
I can personally attest to how well the wall angels(and its variations) work.
The thing is, you've probably spent years in that wrong posture so you need to
be diligent and disciplined about doing your stretches and the change won't
happen overnight. Any changes to your computing setup, which you spend hours
on, would also be of benefit. Having a desk job will destroy your body so
anything you can do to delay this is a good thing to investigate.

Upvoting because this is useful for any programmer out there. If you're not in
pain now, you will be...

~~~
Asgardr
Is office work really a curse on your body? Are there any alternatives? Is
standing all day more beneficial? I find it difficult to get conclusive
answers on this by myself.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> Is office work really a curse on your body?

Yes.

> Are there any alternatives?

Yes, jobs that provide more physical activity as part of your work.

> Is standing all day more beneficial?

No.

~~~
Asgardr
What if I take a 5-minute break to walk outside every 45 minutes? It's very
difficult to find reliable sources on this. It seems everybody is just
parroting whatever they currently believe. How can I find an authority on this
subject?

~~~
toomuchtodo
[https://www.cnn.com/2017/09/11/health/sitting-increases-
risk...](https://www.cnn.com/2017/09/11/health/sitting-increases-risk-of-
death-study/index.html)

[http://annals.org/aim/article/doi/10.7326/M17-0212](http://annals.org/aim/article/doi/10.7326/M17-0212)

> Take a movement break every 30 minutes, say experts. No matter how much you
> exercise, sitting for excessively long periods of time is a risk factor for
> early death, a new study published Monday in Annals of Internal Medicine
> found.

> There's a direct relationship between time spent sitting and your risk of
> early mortality of any cause, researchers said, based on a study of nearly
> 8,000 adults. As your total sitting time increases, so does your risk of an
> early death. The positive news: People who sat for less than 30 minutes at a
> time had the lowest risk of early death.

In short, sitting time accrues in a health debt you can't pay back with
breaks.

